# Earplugs for babies?



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

What do you do? We're going to a hockey game tonight and they tend to get loud. For ds, I thought to get those yellow earplugs that you squish up and then they expand back out when they're in your ears. But I didn't know if that was okay.

Anyone?


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm interested too...I'm a musician and need to get back to practicing and rehearsals but would need to bring dd.

Anybody?


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Our pediatrician told us to just use cotton balls one year when we wondered about the fireworks on the 4th. She slept through the whole thing and did not even seem to notice the cotton. She was about 7 months old at the time.


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

: we are attending a wrestling event in a few weeks and were wondering the same thing. i was actually hoping to find infant ear muff that would muffle the sound but so far have been unsuccessful in finding these, only for children/kids. cotton balls plus ear muffs sounds like it might work! thanks for the tip!


----------



## usolyfan (Jul 2, 2006)

When dd was in the NICU the charge nurse gave us some disposable infant earmuffs because she wasn't sleeping due to the noise in the NICU. I have tried to find them online since we came home and haven't had any luck but I do know they are out there. They were a yellow foam with adhesive (like a bandaid) around the edges and they fit over the entire ear. I'll be interested to see if anyone knows where to find them.


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

My earplugs don't fit in my 8 year old's ears and definitely also don't in my 7 week old's...


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

I've heard to use the small wax ear plugs and then use a hat that covers their ears (like the pilot caps from Hanna Andersson).


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Good question!

DH loves to go to the movies. Yes, we are that strange couple that TRIES to take a baby to the movies and are constantly walking in and out bothering all of the other patrons.... sorry!









I usually spend most of the time walking the halls, but would love to use those foam ear plugs too... has anyone tried them?


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

For our little one's first rock show experience we ordered some junior ear muffs ... here she is with them on at 7 months, and again at the show. She actually nursed laying down on the blanket and fell asleep amidst all that noise and crowd ... which was a miracle since she was the queen of distractible nursers at that age.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

We went to the American Idol concert w/our kids this summer and took baby with us. Yes, it was loud, but we brought the squishy foam earplugs and they worked great. I guess some are able to get smaller than others or my husband is just good at getting them small enough. You don't just squish them, you actually have to roll them back and forth between your fingers to get really small and the hurry and put them in baby's ears.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

We also had success with silicone ear plugs that are kid sized. Note though that the web site we bought them from says this:



> Children at three or under are at risk when using ear plugs because ear plugs can become a choking hazard if they should fall out or be pulled out by the child. It also can be difficult to insert plugs into their tiny ear canals without hurting the child while insuring that an airtight seal is achieved, and without an airtight seal, most plugs will not provide the rated noise protection.
> 
> For these reasons, we recommend the Peltor Junior Muffs for noise protection, and moldable silicone ear plugs worn under an Ear Band-It headband for water protection, noise protection and for pressure and noise relief when flying. The Ear Band-It helps prevent removal of the ear plugs which can be a choking hazard.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebottle* 
we have peltor muffs. they are great.

you can use them to a few years (a friend's five year old still uses the same pair) so they are worth the investment if you go to concerts often or anything like that.









:
The Pelter muffs are the same ones we use. I can even adjust them to fit on my head! And my little girl wore them at 7 months to her first show.


----------

